# Icone MacBook Pro Retina ?



## Pascal_TTH (6 Septembre 2012)

Yop les fans de customisation !

Est-ce que qqu aurait trouvé des icones du MacBook Pro Retina ? En cherchant avec Google,  on a tout et n'importe quoi... Surtout n'importe quoi !  En outre, je ne sais même pas sur quels sites chercher. :rose:

Merci d'avance.


----------



## NaTTyDreaD (6 Septembre 2012)

va faire un tour ici : http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/icons/?qh=&section=&q=retina


----------



## Pascal_TTH (6 Septembre 2012)

Ah merci, c'était sur ce site que j'avais trouvé les anciennes. Mais il n'y a pas encore ce que je cherche (dans ce genre : http://int3nz.deviantart.com/art/MacBook-Pro-Unibody-Icon-104615735)


----------



## Ptidd (10 Septembre 2012)

Je crois que j'ai ce qu'il te faut. En effet dans osx tu as les icones de tous les iDevices donc du coup il suffit de trouver le dossier où ils sont stockés => System/Library/CoreServices/CoreTypes.bundle/Contents/Resources/

Jte l'ai mis en pièce jointe


----------



## Pascal_TTH (11 Septembre 2012)

Merci Pitt. J'avais trouvé une autre solution toute simple :






Directement copier l'illustration depuis le site d'Apple : http://store.apple.com/be-fr/browse/home/shop_mac/family/macbook_pro/select

Je vais aller examiner les ressources citées.


----------

